# Slipping bit



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Can anyone offer a suggestion please, my table mounted TRA001 Triton slips when using the collet and smaller bits? Without the collet and using the large bits we're all good, no slippage.

I also have a handheld Ryobi router and thought I may have mixed up collets. That was not the case I'm using the original Triton collet.

I've searched the forum but not found anything specific to this problem and this router, any suggestions please gents?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

did you mix up SAE/Metric bit shanks and collets...
done maint on your collet lately????

.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

"Without the collet and using the large bits we're all good, no slippage."

By that statement I think you are using a reducer bushing for the 1/4" shanks? First question is has it always slipped or did it just start? If it has always slipped then toss it and get a different one. If it just started slipping then it needs cleaning according to Stick's link or it is worn out. Check the mating surfaces of bushing to bit and make sure it isn't galled from wear and heat from the slippage. If it is you definitely need a new one. I think there is a Musclechuck to fit that router and it should provide a better grip than your regular collet.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I believe Stick and Chuck are correct.
Blue is a Sleeve
black is the nut 
red is the collet
the sleeve probably is shot , replace it and the router bit it's been spinning probably scored now.


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks gents just in from the shed and have read through these comments and suggestions inc Sticks maintenance & Guide pdf's
I plan to check out my collet and set up in the next few days so will give you the results in due course.

Many thanks :smile:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

A very close inspection of the mating surfaces is important...

My Triton's 1/2 inch collet had created a small burr on the router spindle mating surface...apparently it pinched it with the closing surfaces of the collet. It worked fine with 1/2 in bits as it lined itself up precisely each time... When I used the 1/4 collet it did not line up and therefore did not close properly.

It took a magnifying glass and light to find it...

Not saying you have the same problem...just a reminder that our eyes can trick us.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Bit Slippage*

I also use a TRA001 for many years now. I finally switched out my collet system for a MUSCLECHUCK. It works amazingly well for 1/2" and 1/4" bits, with NO slipping, as long as I blow out the chuck each time with a short blast from the air hose, and inspect the bit and shaft EVERY TIME!!! There IS a MUSCLECHUCK for this router too. It only takes one mistake to ruin your fine wood or injure YOU. BE SAFE!! PLEASE! :|:|


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

After taking the advise offered and having read the pieces supplied by Sticks I can report the problem is solved.
Cleaned the collet and the bit shank and the slippage was no more.

Thanks gents :grin:


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for that Reg. I'm looking into a Muscle chuck. I have great respect for routers and machinery in general and am very conscious of safety. :|



bcfunburst said:


> I also use a TRA001 for many years now. I finally switched out my collet system for a MUSCLECHUCK. It works amazingly well for 1/2" and 1/4" bits, with NO slipping, as long as I blow out the chuck each time with a short blast from the air hose, and inspect the bit and shaft EVERY TIME!!! There IS a MUSCLECHUCK for this router too. It only takes one mistake to ruin your fine wood or injure YOU. BE SAFE!! PLEASE! :|:|


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Larkan said:


> After taking the advise offered and having read the pieces supplied by Sticks I can report the problem is solved.
> Cleaned the collet and the bit shank and the slippage was no more.
> 
> Thanks gents :grin:


good to hear...


----------

